# Northeast Regional Seating



## Rob (May 3, 2018)

Just wondering how crowded these trains normally are. Would 2 people be able to get seats next to each other or sit apart. Getting on from BAL-WAS


----------



## the_traveler (May 3, 2018)

I seldom go on the southern half of the NEC, but since it is open seating I do not think it will be much of a problem.


----------



## cpotisch (May 3, 2018)

I take NER relatively frequently and I have never had a problem. At least for the runs I’ve been on, the cars aren’t even close to full.


----------



## AmtrakBlue (May 3, 2018)

cpotisch said:


> I take NER relatively frequently and I have never had a problem. At least for the runs I’ve been on, the cars aren’t even close to full.


That's because you board at NYP.


----------



## AmtrakBlue (May 3, 2018)

I board in WIL and it can be hard to find two seats together - and I'm only looking for one seat. You could ask the conductor to ask single pax to swap out for you. Not sure they'd do that, but they may. You might find two aisle seats across for each other.

disclaimer: I don't ride often and lately I've tended to ride during "peak" hours.


----------



## pennyk (May 3, 2018)

I agree that it depends on where you board and whether you are traveling at peak hours. I have traveled with friends on the NEC and have been split up because we could not get 2 seats together. Quite often, single passengers take up all the window seats first, leaving only single aisle seats remaining.


----------



## Ryan (May 3, 2018)

BAL-WAS? I would look at the MARC and save yourself some money. It's a short ride either way.

Tell us the day of the week and the time of day, and we can be more help....


----------



## AmtrakBlue (May 3, 2018)

Ryan said:


> BAL-WAS? I would look at the MARC and save yourself some money. It's a short ride either way.
> 
> Tell us the day of the week and the time of day, and we can be more help....


I took it as he was getting on either at BAL or WAS. But I've been wrong before..


----------



## cpotisch (May 3, 2018)

AmtrakBlue said:


> cpotisch said:
> 
> 
> > I take NER relatively frequently and I have never had a problem. At least for the runs I’ve been on, the cars aren’t even close to full.
> ...


Not always. I’ve done PHL-WAS.


----------



## JRR (May 3, 2018)

Last fall, when we had to end up flying back to FLL because of the hurricane, we took the NER from Wilmington to BWI.

My wife and I piled our bags in the handicap area on top of others and had to stand the whole way. When we departed the train, I had the Conductor scan our tickets so we would get credit for the miles. The train was so packed he never got around.


----------



## Lonestar648 (May 4, 2018)

I have traveled numerous times out of WAS, there was generally available seating off peak. Peak hours is totally different, I have been on trains where ever seat appeared full, reason, if at all possible, I tried to plan travel non peak.


----------



## Rob (May 4, 2018)

AmtrakBlue said:


> Ryan said:
> 
> 
> > BAL-WAS? I would look at the MARC and save yourself some money. It's a short ride either way.
> ...


I'll be going from BAL-WAS. I would have taken the MARC, but this leg did not cost anything when booking the reservation i assume since I am getting on the Capitol Limited in WAS. We would be leaving around noon on a sunday.


----------



## AmtrakBlue (May 4, 2018)

Rob said:


> AmtrakBlue said:
> 
> 
> > Ryan said:
> ...


Train shouldn’t be crowded then unless there’s some big happening in DC.


----------



## Ryan (May 4, 2018)

That makes perfect sense, and yep, shouldn’t have any troubles at that time of day.


----------



## WashingtonFlyer (May 4, 2018)

All going to depend on the time of day and the time of year. If you're connecting to the Capitol Limited, that would mean probably an early afternoon train. From BAL to WAS, they won't be terribly full. Chances are better than not of getting two together.

It is only about a 40 minute train trip between the two cities. Depending on if the train is continuing on, there may be a lot of hubbub as some passengers prep to disembark at WAS while others sit and wait to continue south.

There may be one or two stops between the two - BWI and NCR. Some trains stop at NCR; some skip it.


----------



## gatelouse (May 5, 2018)

My rule of thumb: for trains terminating in WAS, no problem getting a seat pair in BAL. For trains continuing into Virginia, no guarantees on a Friday or Sunday.


----------

